
WikiLeaks and NSA committee: document could reveal informants - aburan28
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/wikileaks-und-nsa-ausschuss-dokument-koennte-informanten-verraten-a-1124153.html
======
rahrahrah
"document could reveal informants"

Lets not forget this is the same talking point that has been pushed by the US
government from the beginning. For some reason I expected Germany to be more
honest, but clearly I'm just naive.

~~~
whyever
They are talking about the whistleblowers, not about others affected by the
leak. So it is not the same talking point at all.

~~~
rahrahrah
Oh... In that case I misunderstood the text. Google translate isn't great.

Could you expand on why the documents could reveal the whistleblowers?

~~~
larma
The document package contained a document not available to the NSA commission
but to some foreign affairs commission. Only very few people have access to
documents of both commissions.

The more interesting part is: this leak was completely useless. Although the
documents are not for the public, they're also not rated as a secret. This
means that every politician with access is allowed to tell the press about it,
only publishing is not allowed. As we have a useful opposition in Germany
there was nothing new in the documents...

~~~
walid
This makes me think that the claims to pursue informants/leakers is false. It
also makes me believe that the purpose of the leak was to create an alibi to
conduct a procedure that looks like a prosecution to intimidate potential
leakers.

